
Man offers to resign after showering during live video meeting - throwaway888abc
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jul/03/man-offers-to-resign-after-showing-during-livestreamed-video-meeting
======
lone-commenter
> ... we have a small favour to ask. Millions are flocking to the Guardian for
> _quality news_ every day.

